# Mythbusters



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

I've just started watching this show and think its a great show. Anyone else watch this show? I just saw a Mythbusters marathon yesterday on Discovery and was glued to the screen. I'll have to buy the DVD's of this show.
The alcohol breathalyzer test was my favorite myth so far. It was funny seeing Jaime & Adam drunk on the show.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

That show kicks ass!  
I'm all about MYTHBUSTERS!


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

You're all about "Busters" in general.


----------



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

i love this show!!! i can't remember which guy is who so i call them the french guy and the geek. but they sure are fun to watch!! one of the girls is pretty cute too!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Pete said:


> You're all about "Busters" in general.


Including, but not limited to Dust Busters and Buster Poindexter.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

there is a marathone on today matter of fact. been watching from day one!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

MYTHBUSTERS do SHARK WEEK! 
The first episode is all about busting JAWS!  

July 17.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

This is a kick butt show, I have been watching it from day one and have been hooked. When it comes to which episode is my favorite? That is a tough one .. but I would have to say one of all time favorite ones was the one where they took the dead pigs and put them in that corvette .. I think it was a vett, that one and then also the one where they were shooting the chickens out of the cannon .. that one was great also. As for there helper Buster .. I think he needs to retire


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

RAXL said:


> MYTHBUSTERS do SHARK WEEK!
> The first episode is all about busting JAWS!
> 
> July 17.


This was a great two hour show.


----------

